
Ask HN: What is an affordable 4k monitor? - arrayjumper
I recently bought an XPS 15 with a 4k display. I have a 1080p external display but there are horrible scaling issues on linux because the two displays have different dpi.<p>So I&#x27;m considering buying a 4k monitor and I can&#x27;t find anything affordable (~$300) (I&#x27;m in India).
======
nickjj
I spent a while researching 4k monitors a few weeks ago with a strong intent
to buy one.

Ultimately I went for a 25" 2560x1440 monitor for ~$300[0] and it's amazing.

The problem is, a good SST 4k monitor with an IPS panel that runs at 60hz and
supports 4:4:4 with a low input lag is going to be impossible to find at your
price point.

Also keep in mind PPI. A 2560x1440 display at 25" is 117 PPI. A 27" 3840x2160
monitor has 163 PPI. That is a MASSIVE difference and at your price point
that's about what you'll find unless you start looking for TVs and use them as
a monitor.

The problem with TVs as monitors is they tend to have HDMI 2.0 ports and no
display port, so you might have a hard time connecting it to your laptop
unless your specific model supports HDMI 2.0 out of the box.

Their specs also tend to be a lot worse and to get a "good" one will likely
run you double/triple your budget.

Then of course there's the whole size problem. A 36" 4k monitor is 122 DPI
which should be awesome at 100% scaling but at 2-3 feet away you're going to
have to move your head around like a maniac just to see each side of the
screen.

[0]: [http://amzn.to/2jF3WHp](http://amzn.to/2jF3WHp)

------
hn_user2
I was skeptical of my Yamakasi 4k monitor. But it has turned out well. Just
over $300 for 4k.

It is obvious that it is actually 2 different panels on the inside. At one
point after being on for a while, the two didn't line up. Rebooting the
monitor fixed it. Yup. Monitor needed a reboot.

But I can't complain for $300.

